# AMD Phenom X6 Black Edition 1090T und 8 GB (1333 - DDR3) - Überflüssig oder nützlich?



## finnex (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
braucht man schon heute den neuen AMD Phenom X6 1090T und ca. 8GB 1333 DDR3 Ram?
Ich frage deshalb weil ich mir gerade überleg ein neuen PC zu kaufen.

MfG Finnex


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2010)

Eigenartige Frage.. Um Word zu starten darf es auch was Kleineres sein. Es gibt natürlich Bereiche, wo diese CPU Sinn macht, zB Rendering oder Videoencoding/Schnitt/Compositing. Inzwischen macht eine Multicore-CPU auch bei Games Sinn (zB BFBC2). Aber allgemein (noch besonders ohne irgendwelche Infos zu Deinem Nutzverhalten) ist diese Frage absolut sinnlos.

Mach Dir selbst ein Bild:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...ssoren/15143-test-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t.html
http://www.technic3d.com/article-1071,1-amd-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-amds-neues-sixpack.htm
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2010/test_amd_phenom_ii_x6_1055t_1090t_be/

3DSMax kann seht gur mit 6 Kernen umgehen und nutzt den 1090T super aus, auch Videoencodings sehen prächtig aus, während zB unter DIRT2 kein Blumentopf zu holen ist. So aktueller Stand der oberen Links. Aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich aktuell einen Rechner zusammenstellen würde, dann wäre es mit Sicherheit ein Intel i5-750/i7-860 oder ein AMD 1055T/1090T.

mfg chmee


----------



## finnex (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also ich werde mit meinem System hauptsächlich folgende Dinge erledigen:
- Programmieren
- Virtualisierung mit VMWare
- ein wenig Computer spielen

MfG Finnex


----------



## chmee (1. Mai 2010)

Zum Coden braucht man idR keine Power, es sei denn eine IDE wie das Microsoft-Studio schluckt alle Kraft  Beim Virtualisieren macht es doch Sinn, wenn man zB jeden Kern sparat nutzen kann. Beim Spielen kommt es aufs Spiel an und erst seit etwa 1 Jahr kommen die Spiele raus, die Mehrkern vermehrt nutzen, davor waren es Vorzeigeobjekte a la FarCry..

mfg chmee

p.s.: Hier noch der Thread bei HWL - http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...0t-mit-sechs-kernen-gegen-intel-710837-4.html


----------

